# Meguiars Hyper Wash



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

As above fellas how does this fair within the washing process? 

As good as snow foam??

As good as shampoo??

Or in the middle?? And which one does it replace if any??


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Can be used as either/both. I was using it as a snowfoam, I believe that's what the boys at PB do?


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I use it in the bucket, works well. Good shampoo. 
I've heard it's really good in snow lance.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

-JP- said:


> I use it in the bucket, works well. Good shampoo.
> I've heard it's really good in snow lance.


Like that sticker in your rear window:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

It's my favourite for the Gilmour or the Super Sprayer.

Also very good in the bucket.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

I use it as SF and wash. It's a very slippy shampoo so gives excellent lubrication when hand washing.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have some for sale in the for sale section.

I found it very slippy as a handwash, just that i am now using ONR


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I use it through the lance and bucket. Great value as its dilution ratio in the bucket is 1:400 and you don't need to splash out on snowfoam too


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use it for both too though in a foam bottle with my Nilfisk rather than a pukka foam lance, great results though, love it, just bought some more in fact.

Think I've been wasting it though, been dumping two caps into a standard 10 l bucket but suddenly relised I only needed to add 25 ml??.

Danno....


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

chillly said:


> As above fellas how does this fair within the washing process?
> 
> As good as snow foam??
> 
> ...


I looked at buying this product and meg's shampoo plus but i don't know which is more benifical to me as i mostly wash using the bucket method and not a pressure washer, any advise please?:detailer:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've read the shampoo plus is better if your only using it in a bucket, cheaper too.


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

I have both. Hyperwash is better through the lance,(thicker foam) but SP great in the bucket (Plenty of lube, cleans great)


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> I've read the shampoo plus is better if your only using it in a bucket, cheaper too.


Hyper Wash dilutes 400:1 and Shampoo Plus 128:1 so HW is cheaper after all.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

-JP- said:


> Hyper Wash dilutes 400:1 and Shampoo Plus 128:1 so HW is cheaper after all.


Nice one, well worked out mate, had only considered the unit cost 

so its win win for Hyper wash then!!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

What's the actual cleaning power when used through the lance - is it as good as a foam designed to be used for the purpose? (I use BH AF which is a good cleaning foam...)


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Russ and his BM said:


> What's the actual cleaning power when used through the lance - is it as good as a foam designed to be used for the purpose? (I use BH AF which is a good cleaning foam...)


Its great through a basic foamer that I got foc with my nilfisk so I'd assume its good on a real snow foam lance, apparently Polished Bliss use is to snow foam, check out the user images on the Clean your car product description for hyper wash too.

Its good in the bucket too.


----------



## BigD'sVW (Sep 24, 2009)

Thankyou detailers for the advise


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Ive just got hold of 500ml of the HW off a friend and am considering buying a gallon. How much do you use in the SF Bottle? I ussually use VP Snow Foam but im starting to get an inclin that its stripping my wax I have beading before snowfoaming when i pre spray the car then after VP Snow Foam when i rinse the water just sits on the roof and doesnt sheet atall. For the record im using 50ml of it in the 1ltr bottle.
Thaanks Phil


----------



## D.Agess (Oct 1, 2009)

Well just been on to clean your car and ordered the hyper wash and dispenser pump. Also ordered some finish kare 425 and menz power gloss.I can never seem to stop buying on here
Just an other quick question did I read on here somewhere that 2/3 pumps of hyper wash in a 1L hd foam lance is more than enough product?


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

2 pumps is plenty mate. I get a really good foam from that. Anymore would be a waste i would say.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Just to clarify, Hyperwash would the one to buy? Rather than Shampoo plus, if your wash method is the good ol' bucket?


----------



## s70rjw (Apr 18, 2006)

rtjc said:


> Just to clarify, Hyperwash would the one to buy? Rather than Shampoo plus, if your wash method is the good ol' bucket?


Nothing wrong with Shampoo Plus, Mate. Hyperwash works out much cheaper due to its superior dilution ratio and I find it better than SP through the lance. Both are fine in the bucket, again I find the Hyperwash slightly better.Bob


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

This is my car before any washing - very very dirty having not been washed for weeks & done about 4000 miles...








This is it after a going over with hyperwash. 1 pump in the Foam Lance topped up with water and FL set to the lowest dilution ratio. I left a bit that had been snowfoamed but not pressure washed so you can see the difference....









I'd never do my car without foaming it first - it removes so much crap. Only ever used Megs HW though so can't comment on any other stuff. It's very slippery and well lubed - ooh err misses!

Edit: Pressure washer is a basic karcher k3.99 or something like that with cold water - nothing fancy!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

s70rjw said:


> Nothing wrong with Shampoo Plus, Mate. Hyperwash works out much cheaper due to its superior dilution ratio and I find it better than SP through the lance. Both are fine in the bucket, again I find the Hyperwash slightly better.Bob


Thanks Bob, the good dilution ratio is always a bonus. The stuff i use now isnt the greatest value wise so think i'll get some of this when it runs out :thumb:


----------



## K2Ri (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all, :wave:
I'm new here and first of all - I'm sorry for my bad english 

So far, I have only experience of Gold Class shampoo and I really liked it. I had that smaller bottle and it last almost the whole summer. So now it's time to look for new one and I was wondering if should try something new for me.
Could anyone tell me, what's the difference between gold class and HW/SP? I'm washing with normal bucket method, so which shampoo would you guys recommend for me?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

I use HW in the snowfoam gun on the recommendation of PB when I bought the gun there. Haven't tried any others to compare it to, but I'm certainly happy with it. Couple of pumps in the bottle (ooh er missus) and away we go.


----------



## carlpcross (Apr 24, 2006)

i mix some hw with sf in the lance

carlos..


----------



## kirium (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi :wave:, I have a met black car, whilst looking pretty nifty, its a b***h to clean. Swirls up really easy, I use a lambswool mitt, 2x buckets with grit guards, Megs shampoo plus and still get swirls. 

I do use a pressure washer to rinse off the crap before I start, but it gets nowhere near as much off as that chaps Audi. As i understand it your just sticking your karcher filter hose thingy in the HW and away ? or is there more to it than that ?

Cheers, Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

will hyper wash strip waxes of a car??

i was always under the impresion it would dont ask me why though


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

kirium said:


> I do use a pressure washer to rinse off the crap before I start, but it gets nowhere near as much off as that chaps Audi. As i understand it your just sticking your karcher filter hose thingy in the HW and away ? or is there more to it than that ?
> 
> Cheers, Matt


I use a foam lance with the karcher - like this.



jonto said:


> will hyper wash strip waxes of a car??
> 
> i was always under the impresion it would dont ask me why though


No it won't.


----------



## magnumsport (Aug 11, 2008)

Not with a correct dilution


----------

